# No sleeping Dorset car park



## Guy (Sep 20, 2016)

Hello,
Whilst we are here in  Dorset we have stayed at Chesil beach, Swyre rd down to car park, West bay,  and Lyme Regis. 
Stayed on car parks even though it states no sleeping, but  can stay overnight for free. 
A bit weird the wording g, if they didn't want people staying overnight but allow the vehicles to be parked there then it should state no persons in vehicles overnight not no sleeping as they would have to prove you were asleep. 
Has anyone e had any dealings with this matter.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Sep 21, 2016)

Same reason we didn't overnight at west br exit beach, cars can park free overnight but we might get humped


----------



## Dezi (Sep 21, 2016)

Having lived in sunny Dorset,Bournemouth, for the past 30+ years I can confirm that the signs have always been the same during my time in situ.

The signs say somethng along the lines of "no sleeping, no cooking, no camping".

Parking overnight is allowed in some areas, Buutt   "the no camping"  bit takes care of the stopping in the vehice overnight. 

Having said that, individuals will always try it on, and many end up getting fined.

Dezi


----------



## Deleted member 58330 (Sep 21, 2016)

nobody gets fined as you cannot define overnight by law.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Sep 21, 2016)

MidAgeTraveller said:


> nobody gets fined as you cannot define overnight by law.



They could use this    Contravention Code 95: Parked in a parking place for a purpose other than that designated  (in the Traffic Regulation Order)

Contravention Codes - PATROL

Some TROs are quite specific and state "the vehicle must be vacated once it is parked and not occupied again other than to remove from the parking area".   Without reading the specific Traffic Regulation Order, which will be possibly published online or obtainable from the council it is hard to say what the order actually specifies.   No Camping, No food preparation, No Eating, No cooking, No Sleeping are all open to challenge.  Overnight must be defined in the order by specific hours.   Often signs use short cuts as above, so the only way to know how you actually stand is to get or read a copy of the actual Traffic Regulation currently in force. 

I know of one authority who stated no cooking or eating in the TRO but when challenged they said it would be in order to prepare food, including cooking it, in a motorhome provided it was eaten outside as a picnic.

Most authorities (so called legal) staff simply cut and paste pieces of text, from old documents  they have or those issued by other authorities without really thinking out what they are trying to achieve, to create new or updated orders.  Lazy, sloppy drafting can be found in most TROs


----------



## pughed2 (Sep 21, 2016)

*follow the wildcamping rules*

guy...............yes I have overnighted in these car parks several times, leaving before the fees start earlyish, and of course following the cleanliness rules etc. and occasionally moving from one to another at 0100 as seemed appropriate, so without any problems, and will continue to do so. John, sorry no time to read your red tape offering this time, even though after 2 years of trying to understand your posts, I have at last found a few which I have understood............cheers guys.......steve bristol


----------



## Deleted member 53880 (Sep 21, 2016)

MidAgeTraveller said:


> nobody gets fined as you cannot define overnight by law.



you are so right about that.years ago there was 'lighting up time' for vehicle lights etc,i don't believe in law that any authority can dictate when you can and can't sleep,also the vehicle must be vacated?,does this mean that one cannot wait in the van when their pal is fishing,walking the dog,shopping etc?,
i have never had any probs in many no overnight parking/camping places but always behave myself and do a bit of a litter pickup if the boy racers have left their fast food wraps+rizla packets lying about,all the best and good luck,jan


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Sep 21, 2016)

The problem as I see it was highlighted this week in a Parking problem program in ITV.  A woman has stayed in a car park in a Cornish village for many years and has now been evicted by the local authority.  I have some sympathy if she wants this lifestyle but not at anyone else's discomfort, she could have camped in a farmers field with his permission.  However this behaviour makes it even more difficult for us to establish ourselves as responsible motorhomers.  The local authorities are reluctant to grant permission on anything that could turn from a few nights while touring to a five year occupation of a car park.  Personally I'm glad they have finally taken action but this could have been avoided if there were overnight charges and their subsequent non payment would have made her move on sooner.  I am prepared to pay to park anywhere it is required, I just want local authorities to wake up to us and our needs.
Bd..


----------



## Dezi (Sep 21, 2016)

MidAgeTraveller said:


> nobody gets fined as you cannot define overnight by law.





Really !

I live within a 100 yards of the clifftop and have seen Motorhomes in the evening "blinds drawn" being subject to police knocking on doors to assertain
if anyone is at home or not. If they are then the police will return later. 

We have also seen motorhomes and caravans being moved on during our early morning walk. On one occassion we witnessed a family who had pitched a tent on the clifftop being moved on at 7.30 one morning. 

As I said, indivduals will always try it on,some get away with it, some get fined, just as they do for other parking infringements.

To just say "nobody gets fined" is, I think, irresponsible.

Dezi


----------



## Deleted member 53880 (Sep 21, 2016)

Dezi said:


> Really !
> 
> I live within a 100 yards of the clifftop and have seen Motorhomes in the evening "blinds drawn" being subject to police knocking on doors to assertain
> if anyone is at home or not. If they are then the police will return later.
> ...



right or wrong its nowt to do with the police,


----------



## yorkslass (Sep 21, 2016)

John Thompson said:


> They could use this    Contravention Code 95: Parked in a parking place for a purpose other than that designated  (in the Traffic Regulation Order)
> 
> Contravention Codes - PATROL
> 
> ...



This business about ascertaining the specifics of a TRO online, really gets up my nose. Not everyone lives their lives tied to a computer or all singing, all dancing mobile phone. If they are legal, why not have them printed on a sign for all to read?
 I agree, they are sloppy and lazy.


----------



## vwalan (Sep 21, 2016)

yorkslass said:


> This business about ascertaining the specifics of a TRO online, really gets up my nose. Not everyone lives their lives tied to a computer or all singing, all dancing mobile phone. If they are legal, why not have them printed on a sign for all to read?
> I agree, they are sloppy and lazy.



you usually have to visit the local council offices and ask. this does several things , it gives them hassle as they are aload of lazy gits ,2. it shows we care about following the rules .3 it lets them know we will know the rules and that means they cant bully us .4 the more do it the more they know we are out there .5 . very often they cant find the tro.s . that can mean there isnt one . 
the more do make enquires the better . ask for a copy of them , that usually allows you more time to study them . 
locally visit the council meetings express your views . how does the council know your views if you dont tell them. 
if you want change make it happen .


----------



## Guy (Sep 26, 2016)

Thanks for all your comments,  ihave jjust read the. Now as only just got wifi.
We stayed with no problems around the west bay area. One car park in Abbotsbury was really nice, a lovely spot.
Weare now aat par sands wildcamped on a car park spot at the end of a single track rd facilities g the beach. Free to stay overnight,  £4 for 24 hours. 
We are heading down to Rspb Marazion, does anyone know if you can stay over on the coast car park there. I've read a few comments elsewhere but all from 2012.
Thanks, Guy.


----------

